# Difference between Skyline GTR and GTS



## scotty15 (Jun 7, 2006)

I Was wondering if anyone knew the differance between A Nissan Skyline 2000 VSpec GTR and a 2000 GTS


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

the price.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

GTR comes with a free subscription to Sky Movies - hurry offer ends in July.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

No such thing as a 2000 GTS either, they became a GTT, this may help you with your search 

Also, some good info on www.r34gtt.net


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

one has R in the name, the other has S in it.

one has 2 turbos, the other has one

one is nicknamed Godzilla, the other is not

one is a 2.6, the other is a 2.5

getting the idea?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*the answers you are looking for...*

can be found by using the search button  

it is that button that leads to true enlightment


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Mmmmmm are the kids off again     :smokin:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess you are on about a year 2000 GTR and GTS, as previously said the GTS became a GTT on that model.

So basic differences between the GTT and GTR are:

GTT is rwd only, 2.5lr straight 6 cyl, single turbo.

GTR is 4wd, 2.6ltr straight 6 cyl, twin turbos.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

about 1.5 seconds :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Actually if I'm not mistaken, the R34 was available in a GTS variant, it just didn't have any turbo. 

I wish you people wouldn't be so god damned nasty to someone asking a question, You'd hate this sort of treatment if the shoe were on the other foot. 

Use the search engine Scotty, the answers you're after do exist on the forum already.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

part hijack...elephant on there website have only got gts import so would a gtt fall into that category as i have one???


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Jason, I think you will find that was the GT wasn't it 

I agree, perfectly reasonable question. Not many of us knew about Skylines till we found this site and many people have not used forums prior to coming on here...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

No Nick, I genuinely believe there is a GTS variant, possibly a NZ market model.....I'll need to check see, but I am pretty certain there is a GTS in the R34 range.

So  to you.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

R34 models...

GT
GT SE
GTV
GTV turbo
GTX
GTX Four
GTX L Selection
GTT
GT Four

GTR
GTR Vspec 2
GTR Vspec Nur
GTR Mspec


might of missed one, but dont think so


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Quite possible I'm thinking GTSE, however, note my signature.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

No GTSE, there is an SE version of the GT 
And the non turbo was the GTV 
So there


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Jason, trying really hard to use the : and p together here as I know the power of the sig


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Nick,
I've obviously gone all soft and cuddly recently, I'll need to start a round of banning folks to keep my reputation up. 

ISJ,
So does the GT SE have a turbo or not ?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

What's this GT SE business?  

I have never seen, over here, a GT SE badged R34 varient...

For info, from the horses mouth as it were, on the Skyline range see the official history on the Nissan website


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

the GT Special Edition is a 2.0ltr non turbo, what's special i do not know


----------

